# Today's work in the fridge



## rexster314 (Dec 8, 2014)

Little over 60 pounds done today. Another 60 tomorrow













2014-12-07%2023.31.jpg



__ rexster314
__ Dec 8, 2014


----------



## daveomak (Dec 8, 2014)

Very nice....   I've got some in the cure now...   wish it was in the refer like  yours..


----------



## briankinlaw (Dec 11, 2014)

Nice looking bacon... I just put 60lbs in cure yesterday. We love bacon!  Happy Smoking.


----------

